# Podiatrist (Foot Doc) Recommendation?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone been to a good podiatrist? I live in the Marina/JBR area, so someone close by would be great but not necessary.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

justlooking said:


> Has anyone been to a good podiatrist? I live in the Marina/JBR area, so someone close by would be great but not necessary.


Bump. Anybody?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got a referral -

Caterina Obrador Riera
Podiatrist

Dubai Bone & Joint Center LLC 
1st floor, Block F, Al Razi Building - 64, 
Dubai Healthcare City 
P.O.Box: 118855, Dubai, UAE 
+971 4 4231400
+971 4 4231488
www.dbaj.ae & www.dhcc.ae


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

We've used a lady called Caterina Obrador at the Dubai Bone and Joint Clinic in Healthcare City.

http://www.dbaj.ae/site/

http://www.dbaj.ae/site/our_doctors_obrador.aspx

She's been treating my wife after she had her ankle reconstructed.

Hope that helps!


----------

